# Unusual Space-age Hawthorne



## barracuda (Aug 13, 2015)

Never seen this one before...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121729995117


----------



## Mark Mattei (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the lead. Mark.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 14, 2015)

would of bought it as soon as my eyes saw this unusual machine ,   i sure Hope Mark -got the buy it now ----congrats ,to Mr. Mattei --I,never had  seen one , and most likely will never see another , , that was a fine piece right there ,ladies and gentlemen


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow! I wonder if there's a men's version out there?!?!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

It is true that beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Eegads! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 14, 2015)

I think it is a Japanese import. That is probably why we have never seen one before. There is a white tag on the blue frame right below the seat post that says Made In Japan.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 14, 2015)

*always searching for COOL*

rarity in a collection , unusual , not seen -uncommon , are the bikes to buy . especially priced the way this sale was set up ,. there was a bunch of money sitting there for easy getting , ..anyone can find and fix up a common bike ,   finding a rare and unusual ,original piece is getting harder and harder to accomplish , ..  I appreciate there are people like Shawn that will not pursue and pass on these ,wonderful rare examples ,. of cycling history ,. walter branche weirdo collector of the strange and unusual , bikes , art , anything man made or special from nature ,


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Trust me Walter I'm not adverse to rare and unusual it's ugly I don't like! I've passed on a couple of Evinrudes as I only collect bilkes that I can ride and are aesthetically pleasing to me. This is purely a hobby to me and I don't purposely hunt bicycles to make a dollar on. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 14, 2015)

Rare in USA, but in Japan?  Who knows, may be common over there.
Neat lines, but I would have passed on it too as it wouldn't fit into my collection and I pass up rare and unusual all the time for that reason.
Congrats to the buyer...definitely stands out in our crowd.
Chris


----------



## slick (Aug 14, 2015)

Thats AWESOME! I would have bought it for the buy it now. That's a really great bike you won't see anywhere else. 

If you want to just blend in, keep buying schwinns. 

Id rather stand out from the crowd. Great buy to the new owner. And if the new owner decides to sell, hit me up.


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2015)

That is one ugly bike.lol


----------

